
Foursquare Seeks New Fund Raising (at possible $500m valuation) - mjfern
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703387904576279380019110022.html
======
ares2012
The most interesting part of that article for me is that 4sq is moving into
the local merchant coupon business against Groupon and LivingSocial. With Yelp
pushing their own deals and Facebook with Deals how soon before this discount
bubble bursts?

